# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Chương trình ghép đoàn Sapa – Hà Khẩu

## msdiep

*Du lịch Sapa – Hà Khẩu*
* (Thời gian:  03 ngày 04 đêm, ghép hàng ngày, phương tiện Tàu nằm)*

Sa Pa là một thị trấn và cũng là một khu nghỉ mát nổi tiếng thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai, Việt Nam. Từ Hà Nội, có thể đi bằng tàu hỏa hay ô tô đến thị xã Lào Cai (376 km). Tuy nhiên việc đi lại bằng ô tô có thể gặp trở ngại về mùa mưa. Từ Lào Cai đến Sa Pa bằng ô tô hoặc xe máy trên quãng …

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

Đêm ngày 01: Ga Hà Nội

20h30: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách khởi hành ra Ga Hà Nội. 21h00: Quý khách có mặt tại ga Hà Nội (Phố Trần Quý Cáp) lên tầu đi Lào Cai.Chuyến tầu SP3 khởi hành lúc 22h00. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngày 01: Lào Cai – Sa Pa    (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

05h05:Quý khách tới ga Lào Cai, xe ôtô đón quý khách đi ăn sáng, sau đó đoàn khởi hành đi SaPa. Tới SaPa đoàn nhận phòng nghỉ, tự do dạo chơi Sapa, ăn trưa.
Chiều:Quý khách đi thăm quan Thác Bạc, Cổng Trời (ngắm nhìn thung lũng Phong Thổ từ
trên cao) Tối:Đoàn thưởng thức Phiên chợ Tình - một nét văn hoá đặc sắc của đồng bào các dân tộc tại SaPa, diễn ra vào tối thứ bảy hàng tuần. Nghỉ tại SaPa.

*Ngày 02: Sa Pa   (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sáng:Sau khi ăn sáng đoàn thăm quan khu du lịch núi Hàm Rồng, thăm vườn Lan, vườn hoa trung tâm,Cổng Trời,ngắm nhìn đỉnh Hàm Rồng,Sân Mây, tháp truyền hình …
Chiều:Quý khách đi thăm quan Bản Cát Cát một bản của người dân tộc Mông tại Sa Pa, tìm hiểu cuộc sống của người dân nơi đây. Tối:Nghỉ tại Sa Pa.

*Ngày 03: Sa Pa – Hà Khẩu    (ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sáng: Tự do đi chợ SaPa mua sắm hàng thổ cẩm lưu niệm, các loại dược liệu…
Chiều: Quý khách lên xe về Lào Cai, tự do thăm quan TX Lào Cai, mua sắm tại chợ Cốc Lếu.
Lựa chọn:
07h00: Quý khách ăn sáng và trả phòng, lên xe quay trở lại Lào Cai. 
 08h45: Quý khách làm thủ tục sang Hà Khẩu (Trung Quốc), thăm thị trấn Hà Khẩu, vườn hoa trung tâm, đài tưởng niệm Châu Hồng Hà, thăm khu chợ biên giới, siêu thị Quốc Thái.
 11h30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Tứ Xuyên hoặc Hồng Hà Cốc. Tiếp tục đi thăm khu trung tâm thương mại, phố Quảng Ninh, đường Nhân dân, thăm nhà thuốc Lưỡng Nghĩa Đường khám phá ý thuật Trung Hoa và tự do mua sắm.
 15h30: Trở lại cửa khẩu làm thủ tục về Việt Nam. Tới nhà hàng tại Lào Cai nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối
Sau khi ăn tối quý khách lên tầu SP 4 khởi hành lúc 20h45 về Hà Nội, nghỉ đêm trên tầu.

*Ngày 04: Hà Nội*

04h30: Quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 3.400.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*

* Giá bao gồm:

- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, tắm nóng lạnh, 2 người/phòng.
 - Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
- HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm
- Vé tàu hoả khứ hồi nằm mềm khoang 4, HN- LC -  HN.

Giá không bao gồm:

- Quý khách có nhu cầu thăm quan thị trấn Hà khẩu (TRUNG QUỐC) vào ngày thứ 3 (trước khi lên tàu trở về Hà Nội), vui lòng đóng thêm lệ phí làm giấy thông hành + tour thăm quan là 250.000đ/ người và nộp 2 ảnh 4x6 cùng CMTND.
-    Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hoá đơn VAT, ngủ phòng đơn.
* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322 Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch Đền Bắc Lệ Lạng Sơn
 (Thời gian: 1 ngày, phương tiện ôtô)*


_Bắc Lệ là một ngôi đền cổ thuộc xã Tân Thành, huyện Hữu Lũng tỉnh Lạng Sơn. Đền nằm trên đồi cao, dưới bóng những cây cổ thụ hàng trăm tuổi. Đền thờ Bà Chúa Thượng Ngàn (nữ thần cung cấp ban phát nguồn của cải nơi núi rừng cho con người) - một trong ba vị Mẫu được thờ phụng trong hệ thống tín ngưỡng dân gian của người Việt và Chầu Bé là một nhân vật có thật người vùng Bắc Lệ, theo những người dân trong vùng kể lại thì Chầu Bé có thể thay mặt cho Mẫu thực hiện những lời nguyện xin của người dân.

Chương trình chi tiết:

 06h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón tại điểm hẹn của quý khách, khởi hành đi Lạng Sơn lễ cầu may, an bình năm mới. Trên đường đi Quý khách dừng chân nghỉ ngơi và ăn sáng tại Thị Trấn Mẹt. 
 10h30: Đến Lạng Sơn, Quý khách thăm quan và làm lễ tại Đền Bắc Lệ.
 12h00: Quý khách lên xe trở về thành phố Lạng Sơn, thưởng thức bữa ăn trưa với những đặc sản khó quên của xứ Lạng: Vịt quay lá móc mật, khâu nhục, khoai môn Lệ Phố,…
 Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại trung tâm thương mại Đông Kinh sầm uất và nổi tiếng. Quý khách tự do dạo chơi và mua sắm.
 16h00: Quý khách lên xe trở về , Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách!_

_Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ
 (Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)_


_* Giá trên bao gồm:

 - Phương tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại. 
 - Mức ăn: 80.000đ/ bữa chính (1 bữa trưa).
 - Hướng dẫn viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình, thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.
 - Vé thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh 
 - Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ người.
 - Khuyến mại : Nước uống trên xe.

 * Giá trên không bao gồm:

 - Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.
 * Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
 - Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
 - Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước._


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*Du lịch*  *Bắc Kinh* 
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Máy bay)*

*Lịch trình chi tiết :*
*NGÀY 01: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI BẮC KINH           (Ăn: Trưa MB, Chiều)* 
*07h00’*_:_ Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay Quốc tế *Nội Bài* đáp chuyến bay VN 900 lúc *10h05’*đi *Bắc Kinh*. *14h30’*: Đến *Bắc Kinh,* xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn tại sân bay, đưa đoàn về khách sạn. Quý khách tự do mua sắm trên đường Bắc Kinh. Ăn tối, Quý khách xem các tiết mục biểu diễn xiếc đặc sắc của Trung Hoa. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn*LiChang**** hoặc tương đương.

*NGÀY 02: BẮC KINH             (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
Sau bữa sáng, quý khách tham quan *Vạn Lý Trường Thành* _- một kỳ quan duy nhất có thể nhìn thấy từ vệ tinh,_ thăm và kiểm tra sức khoẻ miễn phí tại *Xí nghiệp bào chế thuốc bắc Đồng Nhân Đường -* _nơi quay bộ phim truyền hình nổi tiếng “Danh Gia Vọng Tộc”,_ Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan*Thập Tam Lăng, Trường Lăng* _- lăng tẩm của các vua chúa_, thăm quan và chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại*sân vận động Tổ Chim - nơi diên ra lễ khai mạc và bế mạc Olympic Bắc Kinh 2008.* Thăm*Cảnh Thái Lam.* Bữa tối quý khách thưởng thức món vịt quay Bắc Kinh. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 03: BẮC KINH           (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tham quan *Quảng Trường Thiên An Môn* - _trung tâm chính trị của Bắc Kinh_ _với_ *Đại Lễ Đường, Lăng Mao Chủ Tịch, Đài tưởng niệm các anh hùng liệt sỹ; Thăm Cố Cung (Tử Cấm Thành)* _-_ _cung điện lớn nhất thế giới với 9999 gian điện nguy nga tráng lệ_. Chiều: Đoàn tham quan*Di Hoà Viên* - _cung điện Hoàng đế đời Minh, Thanh_ với *Cung Từ Hy,* *Tháp Dâng Hương, Vạn Thọ Đường, Hồ Côn Minh.*Quý khách được thư giãn và thưởng thức các loại trà nổi tiếng Trung Hoa như *Trà Long Tỉnh, Trà Ô long*. Tại quán trà đạo *Dr Tea*. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 04: BẮC KINH - HÀ NỘI           (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa)*
Quý khách ăn sáng, tự do mua sắm hàng lưu niệm tại *Tây Đơn* hoặc *Vương Phủ Tỉnh* _- đây là những khu phố thương mại sầm uất nhất Bắc Kinh với các siêu thị lớn nhất Trung Quốc_. Quý khách ăn trưa và sửa soạn hành lý trước khi ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay VN 901 lúc *15h30’* về *Hà Nội.18h20’*_:_ Về tới *Nội Bài* xe đón quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chương trình.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 489 USD
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách)*

** Giá bao gồm:
*- _Vé máy bay khứ hồi HAN - PEK - HAN. Lệ phí sân bay quốc tế, phụ thu nhiên liệu HK
 - Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02ng ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng ười/phòng.
 - Các bữa ăn theo ch ư ơng trình (08 món chính + một canh)
 - Ph ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe du lịch máy lạnh đời mới.
 - Thủ tục Visa XNC Trung Quốc, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một.
 - H ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
_** Giá không bao gồm:
*_- Hộ chiếu, chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT..._ 
* * Ghi chú: 
*_- Khách đi bằng hộ chiếu, trẻ em có hộ chiếu riêng hoặc chung cùng bố, mẹ còn hạn trên 6 tháng.
 - Mỗi Quý khách cần chuẩn bị 02 tấm ảnh 4 x6 chụp trên nền phông mầu trắng để xin cấp VISA.
 - Trẻ em dư ới 2 tuổi thu 40% 2 - d ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour (ngủ cùng ng ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng ười lớn_.
_- Gía trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế_



*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322 Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

